# Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo Cigar Review - Cu Avana Intenso



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent cigar! Excellent smoke for a very reasonable price!

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo Cigar Review - Cu Avana Intenso


----------

